# How come early english polyphony so undeground



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I could ain't find the Walter Frye cd by tallis cholards out of print and unavailable same goes whit John Plummer i can locates Tallis Scholards recording out of print and unavailable unless i would live in europe i have a major problem, i cheerish and love english polyphony as from the heaven from the heart mastery.

I started getting really into English polyphony whit Tallis , but the other one that lead me to investigated in the depth the genra and the era (14-16 century) are Dustable , Plummer, White is fantastic, , Tarverner i dot know what to buy first from Tallis scholards since so many recording and im limited in cash for now..what should i get what about Byrd on Tallis scholards.

English class act, the cream of the brittish citizen help me find these two recording please , message me if you can find them for me, or buy them at a cheap cost somewhere out there....please please please i beg of you im on my knee im sold to english polyphony of renaissance, i just discover Purcell lately and was amazed listening to this naxos offering , the music was for the death of elysabeth and it was use in a clock work orange , this is why i recognise the work.

Anything specialist and diehard fan of english polyphony, i was a franco-flemish enthousiasm now that i size franco-flemish , german, poland ect and various renaissance classical composer that are credential and fundamental, i want to know all there is to obscur english polyphony , please someone help me out , be my guide to england gem maker, the good the wonderfull brittish composer.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you should go back to the beginning of it with the Hilliard recording of The Old Hall Manuscript. Also I've been enjoying Blue Heron's Medieval Christmas CD.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This also the CD on the Tacet label by Ensemble Providencia.


----------

